# Swift Branded Watches



## SwiftGroup

If any of our Swift customers would like a Swift branded watch as a gift please send me your name and address. Let me have your vehicle details so that I can send you the right brand.

Regards

Kath


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

SwiftGroup said:


> If any of our Swift customers would like a Swift branded watch as a gift please send me your name and address. Let me have your vehicle details so that I can send you the right brand.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Kath


*Wow Kath, do I get one please?*


----------



## bill

*Swift Watch*

Hello Kath

That's kind of you. PM on way.

Thank you

bill


----------



## Pollydoodle

Kath.

Have I got this right? Do you mean members of MHF or any owners of Swift vans of any age/origin. Maybe I have missed something on another post

Sheila


----------



## gazza333

Wow what an offer
pm on its way Kath

hope you have lots, think youll get swamped

gary


----------



## Grizzly

SwiftGroup said:


> If any of our Swift customers would like a Swift branded watch as a gift please send me your name and address. Let me have your vehicle details so that I can send you the right brand.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Kath


That's very generous Kath. Thank you, we'd like one. PM on the way.

G


----------



## Briarose

Thanks Kath that is really nice.


----------



## rickwiggans

Yes please - PM on way


----------



## Mikemoss

I'd really like on too please Kath if there's one to spare. Really kind offer, thanks.


----------



## 96798

Thanks Kath PM sent


John


----------



## clayton9

yes please pat .pm on its way many thanks,


----------



## 108526

I've got a dinghey can I have one...........pleeeeeeese I'm new!


----------



## LozSiBen

*Swift watch*

Hi Kath

Thanks VERY much, pm on it's way.  

Regards Simon.


----------



## Bella

*Swift Watch please*

I'd like one too.
Thanks, PM on it's way
Pam


----------



## 88735

WOW

Thanks would love one, pm on the way.
Had a bad start to the day but unusually it got better rather than worse.
First my Son and Daughter in Law tell us they are expecting their First Child   8O and then you offer me a free Watch  .
May push my luck and try an early night :lol:


----------



## bigfoot

Are they waterproof?? 8O 8O


----------



## B1ondini

Yes Please!! I haven't had a new watch in a while.

PM sent.

B1ondini.


----------



## rrusty

Thanks very much.

PM sent


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Watches*

WOW - Its not snowing in Yorkshire, but I am under an avalanche!!

I will respond to you all personally but you will have to give me a bit of time, but I will get back to you all over the next few days.

The watches will be sent out next week
- its nice to see you all so excited.

Regards
Kath

p.s - they dont come with a Swift Warranty


----------



## asprn

*Re: Watches*



SwiftGroup said:


> p.s - they dont come with a Swift Warranty


Is there an issue with water ingress? 

PS: I promise to be a good boy today......

Dougie.


----------



## dbh1961

bigfoot said:


> Are they waterproof?? 8O 8O


Naughty naughty


----------



## Pusser

My God. One watch and you are all anybodies.


----------



## rowley

That's it then Pusser, we will have to get a Swift next time.


----------



## SwiftGroup

bigfoot said:


> Are they waterproof?? 8O 8O


Yes I have had mine for 18mnths with no problems they are good quality.Peter.


----------



## Pusser

rowley said:


> That's it then Pusser, we will have to get a Swift next time.


With the feedback and comments we are now getting re Swift stuff I would certainly have them near the top of my list to see. After all, Swifts were my dreams of years ago. I used to buy Motorhome Mags while all my mates bought Playboy and Penthouse just to drool over Swift and Elddis.


----------



## wakk44

I have an Autotrail,but if you send me a watch I promise to put a Swift sticker over the logo.


ps I did have a swift caravan years ago  

Steve


----------



## Bernies

Hi Kath very very kind of the company but can you make mine SEIKO SWIFT please. :lol: :lol: 

PM on its way

regards

Bernie


----------



## rowley

Pusser said:


> My God. One watch and you are all anybodies.


Next thing will be signed photos of Kath :lol: :lol:


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Photos of Kath*

Rowley

As committed as I am to Swift and no matter what Peter says - there are limits!!!

Kath


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Watches*

Hi everyone

The Watch Sale is over as we have sold out. Sorry.

Kath


----------



## Rapide561

*Pusser @ Swift*



Pusser said:


> rowley said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's it then Pusser, we will have to get a Swift next time.
> 
> 
> 
> With the feedback and comments we are now getting re Swift stuff I would certainly have them near the top of my list to see. After all, Swifts were my dreams of years ago. I used to buy Motorhome Mags while all my mates bought Playboy and Penthouse just to drool over Swift and Elddis.
Click to expand...

Behave yourself!

Russell


----------



## 108717

Hymer were going to do this with me and asked for model number and year. I said, B544 1988. 2 days later a sundial arrived.


----------



## asprn

jimbo_hippo said:


> I said, B544 1988. 2 days later a sundial arrived.


I got one of these today from a dealer not far from me - can't quite remember their name.......

B......

....










Dougie.


----------



## Pusser

*Re: Watches*



SwiftGroup said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> The Watch Sale is over as we have sold out. Sorry.
> 
> Kath


 Oh! Fickle woman. You build us up to unprecedented peaks excitement and then the next minute we are all trying to get through to the Samaritans.

How can free watches be "sold!" out?


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Re: Watches*



Pusser said:


> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> The Watch Sale is over as we have sold out. Sorry.
> 
> Kath
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! Fickle woman. You build us up to unprecedented peaks excitement and then the next minute we are all trying to get through to the Samaritans.
> 
> How can free watches be "sold!" out?
Click to expand...

I suppose because they are free!!!! Seriously we had a number of watches left over from a promotion we had last year and they were sitting in my office so I felt it would be nice to offer them to our customers I hope we have the same rush for motorhomes at the NEC??? Peter.


----------



## rowley

Quote from Peter--I hope we have the same rush for motorhomes at the NEC??? Peter.

Well you certainly deserve it. Wishing you every success.


----------



## Pusser

*Re: Watches*



SwiftGroup said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> The Watch Sale is over as we have sold out. Sorry.
> 
> Kath
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! Fickle woman. You build us up to unprecedented peaks excitement and then the next minute we are all trying to get through to the Samaritans.
> 
> How can free watches be "sold!" out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose because they are free!!!! Seriously we had a number of watches left over from a promotion we had last year and they were sitting in my office so I felt it would be nice to offer them to our customers I hope we have the same rush for motorhomes at the NEC??? Peter.
Click to expand...

I think you have some terrific designs, some really useful layouts and you have only to ensure you have stuck them together properly and you will give the Germans a run for their money. Tiz my feeling the Germans are slipping. Strike now. 8)


----------



## RichardnGill

> I hope we have the same rush for motorhomes at the NEC??? Peter.


 Peter if you have the same offer on motorhomes as these watches , put be down for one of these 
ideal M/H, I will even leave you our old M/H so you can keep a eye on your competition

Richard...


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Re: Watches*



Pusser said:


> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> The Watch Sale is over as we have sold out. Sorry.
> 
> Kath
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! Fickle woman. You build us up to unprecedented peaks excitement and then the next minute we are all trying to get through to the Samaritans.
> 
> How can free watches be "sold!" out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose because they are free!!!! Seriously we had a number of watches left over from a promotion we had last year and they were sitting in my office so I felt it would be nice to offer them to our customers I hope we have the same rush for motorhomes at the NEC??? Peter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you have some terrific designs, some really useful layouts and you have only to ensure you have stuck them together properly and you will give the Germans a run for their money. Tiz my feeling the Germans are slipping. Strike now. 8)
Click to expand...

I agree, they do build good vans but they arnt faultless I am convinced we will get there look at the new Sundances at the NEC.Peter


----------



## SwiftGroup

RichardnGill said:


> I hope we have the same rush for motorhomes at the NEC??? Peter.
> 
> 
> 
> Peter if you have the same offer on motorhomes as these watches , put be down for one of these
> ideal M/H, I will even leave you our old M/H so you can keep a eye on your competition
> 
> Richard...
Click to expand...

Thanks Richard! Peter.


----------



## JayJay

*Swift watches*

I would Like a watch thanks PM to follow


----------



## Briarose

Many thanks to Swift our watch arrived this morning.


----------



## Penelope

Thank You very much Kath and all at Swift the watch arrived this morning

Les


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

*>>Free MH<<*



RichardnGill said:


> I hope we have the same rush for motorhomes at the NEC??? Peter.
> 
> 
> 
> Peter if you have the same offer on motorhomes as these watches , put be down for one of these
> ideal M/H, I will even leave you our old M/H so you can keep a eye on your competition
> 
> Richard...
Click to expand...

Hi Richard,

We can always talk about it!

We have an offer on MH's, buy one get one free, like Boots and Smiths, the cheapest one is free.

Regards

Peter


----------



## 88735

Watch came today
Thanks


----------



## claypigeon

My watch came today thanks to all at Swift.

Dave


----------



## Mikemoss

Wow, what a beauty, can't wait for mine to arrive now!


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Photo of watch*

It is a really good photo of the watch, I have just showed my husband and he is impressed, but I have told him, he cant have one as we have run out!!

Kath


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

*Re: Photo of watch*



SwiftGroup said:


> It is a really good photo of the watch, I have just showed my husband and he is impressed, but I have told him, he cant have one as we have run out!!
> 
> Kath


Thanks Kath,

I got mine today with a letter and a list telling me all about my motor home dealers!!

Was that a hint?

Regards


----------



## Penquin

My watch arrived yesterday - looks excellent, thank you very much for this offer, it is much appreciated and I am sure will be much admired.


----------



## 96798

Thank you Kath my watch has just arrived  , my wife asked where was the ladies version 


John


----------



## Bella

*Swift watch*

Watch arrived this morning; Many thanks for it.

See you in March

Pam n "Jessica"


----------



## rrusty

Got watch this pm (post terrible in the sticks) thank you Swift


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Receiving watches*

You are all very welcome - I am pleased you like them.

Peter - not sure why you received a dealer list - perhaps an admin error

Kath


----------



## LozSiBen

*swift watch*

Hi Kath,

Many thanks for the watch,  recieved it yesterday, now I've no excuse to ever be late again :lol: :lol:

Cheers, Simon.


----------



## mariner01

WOW! Kath - GREAT New Year prezzie - PM on way
Best Regards
Terry 8)


----------



## B1ondini

Got my watch this morning - Thanks very much to all involved.

I will wear it with pride.


----------



## chrisndeb

Hi
Got my watch its great and it was FREE thats even better thankyou very much. Chris


----------



## solentviews

Received my Swift watch this morning. Absolutely delighted. Thankyou very much to all at Swift.
Kind Regards
Ian


----------



## tpwigwam

*swift watch*

 just got the swift watch come in the post, very posh indeed, thought it was going to be plastic  :lol: , but no, good enough to wear to my daughters wedding, many thanks, swift,


----------



## 109926

*swift watch*

seen this on the forum would like a watch if its true how do i apply for one


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Hi Fluffchuck, well you 1st post & you're already asking for a freebie!! . No harm there though.

I think actually the watches were some outstanding watches that Swift had & I think they've all now gone

PS Welcome by the way


----------



## swiftnick

*swift watch*

hi, is it too late to ask for a watch? i am just about to buy a swift bel-air 730. do i qualify???? :lol:


----------



## Mikemoss

I think they're all gone, Swiftnick, but welcome to the site - and great choice of motorhome, by the way. Hope it brings you much pleasure.


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Swift Watches*

Sorry Guys all of the watches have gone but I am getting my hands on some Swift mugs which I will be sending out shortly.

Regards
Kath


----------



## TR5

Hi Kath

I was promised one (by PM), but it never arrived.     :?:


----------

